# Diamondhead 08 Videos



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got all the videos downloaded and compiled.  Some short, some a little longer, but a good variety and sampling of what was being run during the steamup.  Video is 10 minutes and a large file.  Some were taken in the evening and therefore are a little dark.  Enjoy.

Click here for the video.


----------



## dcplasterer (Jan 4, 2008)

Fred, Thanks for all your time in shooting these pics and getting them posted. I really enjoyed them, 

Don


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

My drunken ruby party train near the end lol, I need to get an engineer for the cab and put a bottle in his hand, then when my ruby starts going fast and looks out fo control, there will be a reason for it.  

-Andrew

I have to ge off my butt and post my diamondhead videos, I have 45 mins of video from my little mpeg 4 camera (records on a memory card).


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video Fred! BTW, did you happen to get any video of the Mardi Gras train? I'd love to show my wife.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

For those of us who could not make it this year, you make our heart weep 

jim o


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,
  Just my luck that I got there and they started taking the train off the track.  Too late.  I'm sure someone else got some videos of it, just have to get them posted.

By the way, it was nice meeting you there.  Hope you had a good time.  It was a mild Diamondhead vs. past years.  Maybe we're just getting older.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to meet you too Fred, and everyone else I met for the first time. A good number of old friends were there as well, and it's always great to see them.  I had a blast!!!


----------



## Bob Pope (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred, 

Thanks for giving the diesel all that airtime! 

Bob


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred
Enjoyed the action, with thoughts of being part of the action in the future.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Fred,
    Thanks for the videos.  I all set to attend this year but a medical emergency in the family came up and I was stuck out of town for 2 weeks.  Hope to see everyone next year.
Pat Darby
Covington, LA


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got the time to piece together a small video of Diamondhead.  Check it out.

Pat Darby,  Don't think we didn't miss you.  Hope to see you next year.  If you can't wait until then, come on up to the Michigan Huckleberry four day SteamUp.  See our web page for the details.

Hope to see you then.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Great compendium video - and nice to see a Jumbo there as well. 

The Hudson looked to be in fine fettle, a few of us over here hope to be running ours by the next DH!!!

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chooch on 01/24/2008 2:45 PM
 It was a mild Diamondhead vs. past years.  Maybe we're just getting older.

This post got me thinking.  Mild?....  I flashed back to my ealy twenties.  Quarters, dice, etc...  Got me thinking about live steam drinking games, though I'm sure the combo of fire, boiling water and etoh might have most on edge  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif  I'm curious to know if there are any.  Should you know of any, or have some ideas or suggestions, please pass them on.

*DISCLAIMER!!!! ~ *Let everyone know that submitting to this question in no way constitutes an endorsement of this activity


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac,

You need to run your Royal Hudson by Diamondhead next year, _*at Diamondhead*_.  We all need to see you there.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I really don't think a public appearance is in the best interests of the hobby, let alone my own.  Some will be demanding money in recompense of insults, past and present, others siccing the forces of law and order onto me for some reason or other, and there are quite a few, it seems, who just want to punch my lights out./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif

I'm not really a social kind of person - crowds of anybody make me uneasy, and in any case, I am pretty certain that my appearance at DH would be like inviting Herod to a kindergarten party - at least, in some folks' eyes.   

At least here, in the safety of the internet, I am immune from all that. 

Besides, Mississippi is just too darn HOT.

Best wishes - 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac,
It's not a 'crowd of anybody,' nor a setting for a 'public appearance' by anyone, but more like a privately enclosed gaggle of old fogies, frustrated engineers, steam enthusiasts, one or two nut cases /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif, and a few of us retired military to keep you company. No tabs are kept and there are no command performances. There is no law and order except for honest dealings when you have one, safety for us and our locomotives, and a few of Jerry's running rules to ensure fun for all. 

Given some comments I've read on this forum lately, the internet is not that safe. Finally, Mississippi is not 'hot' in January, but comfortable /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif. I agree with Tom that you should plan to see the Diamondhead steamup up close and personal./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif It's a grand time for all   ----  Oh, and I forgot to mention that there are no Fashion Police, either.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, Terry, if they'll let _me_ in, they'll let *anybody* in!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By weaverc on 02/13/2008 1:45 PM


Tac,
...
----  Oh, and I forgot to mention that there are no Fashion Police, either.



If you watch the videos, you KNOW that is the truth!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Bleeve me, I look just like any Joe you can see mooching around the mall.  I don't own a suit, and I have just one necktie.  I have no shoes that don't have the word 'Columbia' on them, and I wear white socks, period.  My hats read 'Cannon beach Oregon', 'Crazy Norwegians - Port Orford Oregon', 'Ducks' or 'Leafs'.  One of my studes last year gave me his dolphin badge on a crew hat from his sub - JMSDF 'Furushio' - sorry, no topper or derby for this boy.   My pants just have 'Rohan' on them.  T-shirts, and if it's cold, a nice woolly shirt from the Bay or Pendleton makes up the ensemble - as for outer wear, me and Cabela's/North Face/Berghaus are old buddies, but me and fashion are total strangers. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

Bleeve me, nobody would look at me sitting down or walking around and saying, boy, that's one well-dressed dude!  He must be somebody special!'  OTOP, they just might say 'Hey, you, take out the trash!'./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

